# Arrowheads and another mystery snake



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, took the kiddos out looking for points in a freshly plowed field and then my daughter leads us to ******* island. Near the end I find another small brown snake with a bright red belly. Any ideas on the type of snake it is?






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

